
Ask HN: Software Engineering Book Recommendations? - Jarwain
What set of books would you recommend for someone trying to familiarize themselves with the entire software development lifecycle? Ideally covering:<p>- Programming best practices<p>- Software Design<p>- UI&#x2F;UX Design<p>- Unit&#x2F;Integration testing, or TDD as a whole<p>- Refactoring<p>- Continuous Integration&#x2F;Continuous Development<p>- Project Management<p>- Other &#x27;Soft&#x27; Skills<p>And anything else that I forgot to mention. Thanks in advance!
======
Jarwain
I'm also hoping to prune my reading list of redundancy.

Right now I've got:

\- Design Patterns by the Gang of Four

\- The DevOps Handbook by Gene Kim

\- The Phoenix Project by Gene Kim

\- Designing Data-intensive Applications - Martin Kleppmann

\- Peopleware - Tom DeMarco

\- Code Complete - Steve McConnell

\- The Mythical Man Month - Frederick P Brooks Jr

\- Growing Object-Oriented Software - Steve Freeman

\- Domain Driven Design - Eric Evans

\- The Clean Coder: A code of conduct - Robert C martin

\- The Pragmatic Programmer - Andrew Hunt

\- Building Evolutionary Architectures - Neal Ford

\- The Design of Everyday Things - Don Norman

\- Don't Make me think - Steve Krug

